

How FaceBook Polices Itself - erpa1119
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/internet/facebook-provides-rare-peek-at-how-site-is-policed/articleshow/14298416.cms

======
allardschip
Comes with a nice flow diagram: <http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/19/facebook-
reporting/>

